# Fitted carpets, or not !!



## Tucano

Has anyone attempted to remove a section of fitted carpet from their van, I am thinking of another van, Autotrail, second hand, but the carpets are fitted. 
Any ideas of how to bind the edge of the remaining carpet should I remove a chunk from the kitchen area. I do realize that the uncovered floor will be naked but that will be easy to remedy.
Thanks for your thoughts.
Norman.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Norman

You could get the bit you take out bound easily at a carpet shop BUT I imagine it is the bit left in that you want to edge really, you could try 
http://www.easybind.co.uk/index.htm full instructions on their web site show how to do it.

PS I have just made new removables for our MH and had them bound at a local shop and they look great.

Martin


----------



## rosalan

Most carpet retailers can get your carpet "Whipped", that is, to get the edge bound with a course thread that retains the carpets edge.
There are several edge bindings available but the most professional finish has a plastic trim sewn around the edge. I was not able to find anyone in my area able to do this.
Alan


----------



## Tucano

Thanks gents, I was thinking more of the problem to get the edge of the carpet that remains fitted to the floor bound/whipped.
Norman.


----------



## rosalan

Is it not just fitted onto 'poppers' so that you can pull it off?

Alan


----------



## spatz1

i had an off cut of wilton i cut to a rediculous shape that stopped a foot away from walls and furniture exposing polished flloor boards..... 

Before i layed it, i used a thick yacht varnish on the edge and half an inch underneath the weave and even though the house was destroyed by constantly partying tenants ... the edge of that carpet never ran solidified by the varnish.....

yes the edge goes a bit hard to toutch...


----------



## VanFlair

Hi rosalan

I think that if the carpet is "fitted" it will be fitted under all the furniture it was on our Vanroyce caravan which was built by Autotrail.

Martin


----------



## locovan

In our Autotrail we cut our fitted carpet right out (except under the furniture)and used self adhesive tiles in wood pattern-- then used mats so that I could just wash them in the washing machine. So successful that we did the same in our Park Home.
But where the carpet was left in the cab area we used a carpet door strip.


----------



## Frantone

*Carpet edging*

A bead of Copydex along the edge will prevent fraying or unravelling. 
TonyP


----------



## rod_vw

I've fitted the three 'self builds' that I have built with 'Hospital Quality' carpeting throughout. I suspect that these vehicles have been used heavier than most as we use them as day to day transport plus a use on a good number of outdoor show stands and at least six weeks holiday each year. That equates to almost 15,000 miles per year.

This carpet is expensive at £24 per sq m but cleans easily and stands up to use very well.

So maybe the cause of those having problems with fitted carpets is the quality of the original fitment.

Rod


----------



## bubble63

i removed the carpet from a motor home ,it was fitted under the furniture! 

It revealed chip board, i had the carpet shop people come out and reto fit vinyl flooring, dont try it yourself!!!

I still had carpet in the wardrobe!

nice job! not expensive 

neil


----------



## WiltonShagpile

We Fitted FLO-TEX the kitchen carpet.... its a little expensive but it cleans very easily and you just cut to fit, doesn't fray. There's usually a couple of places it will tuck under to keep in place. Just remove once a year, shampoo and its like new. It's easier to vac and sweep off sand and the like.

All the best Wilt


----------



## BwB

What about using the metal strip stuff they use when a carpet meets wooden floor (etc.) It's like a gripper rod they use around the skirting board of rooms for fitted carpet but with a extra bit on top to "cap" the carpet.

I have some at doorways where a carpetted (sp?) room meets the uncarpetted hallway. You can buy it in door widths and cut to size. 

Most have an adhesive strip on the bottom of the rail to glue it to the floor. So on your remaining fitted carpet just push it over the carpet end and then push this to the floor. Job done.

Hopefully


----------



## Mrplodd

I removed the fitted carpet from my Autotrail a few months ago. (What on earth they are thinking of fitting the carpet under the furniture and lockers is beyond my feeble mind!!) 

All I did was run round the edge of carpet against with a sharp Stanley knife !! As the cut edge was then under the furniture there was no need to bind or whip it !! I have replaced all of my floor covering with Vinyl flooring, not an easy job but much easier to clean!!


However if you only want to remove a section of carpet then the task will become a little more difficult. 

If you wish to just take a section of carpet out then you will need to use some of the purpose made metal edging strip, the stuff that is made to terminate carpet in the middle of a floor. Any half decent carpet shop will have miles of the stuff. You just fix it to the floor (dead easy 'cos yours is plywood) push the "cut edge" into the groove on the edge of the gripper strip. Job done !!


----------



## Tucano

Many thanks for all the replies, I hadn't thought of using the metal fitments that are used in houses  
Lots of Autotrails were built with the carpets laid first, ease of manufacture I would suppose, stays clean under the wardrobes :lol: 
Norman.


----------



## aldra

I thought all MH had a fitted vinyl floors

I must get out more

I use fitted barrier matting, shadow would not be safe on a non carpeted floor and we can pressure hose it at the end of trips and brush, vaacum it in between

Aldra


----------



## Patty123

We took out our carpet and bought washable rugs, in washing machine when we get home, just take out and give good shake, and brush, and mop over hard flooring while on tour....easy.

Patty


----------



## Rosbotham

Tucano said:


> Lots of Autotrails were built with the carpets laid first, ease of manufacture I would suppose, stays clean under the wardrobes :lol:
> Norman.


Think they all were until this model year. Wasn't about ease of fitting, the justification was it quietened down the habitation noise.

Personally I'd hate a motorhome without carpet...feels like being in a doctor's waiting room to have lino. However, would prefer to have removable - I use a loose carpet runner over the fitted Autotrail ones.


----------



## j50jwr

*fitted carpets*

Hi There, it's not only Autotrail, but most UK built Vans, motor or trailer, that had carpets fitted under cabinets until recently. My Autosleeper (99) had, I assume there was no lino underneath, but I didn't have it long enough to find out. Continental vans traditionally didn't have carpets as standard, Rapido, at least from 2002 had carpets supplied as part of the UK upgrade, along with Oven and rear ladder??. I used to take mine out for the summer. My latest Van (Burstner) had them supplied as an option but we didn't bother, just use some rubber backed "Tack mats" in entrance and kitchen area, we haven't missed them yet!

John


----------

